

"Online" marketing = "Color" TV - icey
http://sivers.org/tv

======
noelchurchill
This is way off. Color tv is the same thing as black and white tv, only
improved. Online marketing and traditional marketing are very different
things. Online marketing is not a replacement for tv/print/radio advertising,
and it never will be.

